# Quarantine??



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello

I work at a nursery school and we're considering using a company that delivers an incubator of chicken eggs 2-3 days from hatching, and then collects the brooder of chicks 2 weeks later. It appears to be a responsible company and all chicks are ethically rehomed later. 
If we were to do so, I would very likely need to take home the chicks at the weekend (very short distance, brooder stated to be simple to safely transport the chicks for this purpose).

Do you think it would be safe to keep the brooder in the same room as my budgies/canary? The company states 'The breeding stock are all vaccinated for transmissible diseases and the eggs are fumigated prior to setting. They are further sanitized using a proprietary bacterial wash before delivery to the schools.' 

http://www.livingeggs.co.uk/hatch-a-chick/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/2012-equipment.jpg


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not safe to keep them in the same room as your other birds as infections such as chlamydia are airborne and cannot be vaccinated against. 
I would definitely recommend sticking to strict quarantine. Such infections are also transmittable to humans so from a WHS perspective I would think twice about bringing the chickens into a nursery. I also have mixed feelings on animals being kept in schools and preschools. Whereas I appreciate the educational intent, the environment can be quite stressful to the chickens.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have no idea but I'd be concerned about the fumigation. 
All the stuff that's done to the eggs is to ensure that they don't pass anything on to people, but I'm guessing they might not be thinking about other birds. 

And it's probably safe, but there's a lot about bird flu around at the minute, and that would make me extra nervous as well. 

I'd likely have them in a different room and make sure you wash your hands and change clothes before going between the two. But that's just me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I completely agree with Niamhf regarding both the quarantine as as well as questioning whether it is really a good idea to bring the chicks into a nursery school setting.

Both the health of the children as well as the potential stress for the chicks seem to be something that might cause the school to want to reconsider this decision. :dunno:*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

Ok, I'm definitely not putting them in the same room, and I think I'll try to persuade the rest of the staff to put the money towards a trip out instead (maybe a farm visit). 

Thanks again!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think making a farm visit would be a GREAT idea!! :thumbsup:
I'm sure the little ones would love that.*


----------



## SueMK (May 2, 2010)

I worked at a school which had eggs/hatching chicks visit for a couple of weeks every year and it was great. The children were very respectful, well supervised and I don't believe the chicks were stressed at all.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

SueMK said:


> I worked at a school which had eggs/hatching chicks visit for a couple of weeks every year and it was great. The children were very respectful, well supervised and I don't believe the chicks were stressed at all.


Our attached primary school has done this before too and the children were definitely very respectful, though that was years 1 & 2 (5-6 & 6-7 year olds), our nursery is 3-4 year olds and I'm thinking maybe a farm visit would be more appropriate. It's just that the transport really bumps the costs up doesn't it, hmmm lots to think about!


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

I think a farm visit would be a great idea! Often little ones unintentionally disturb animals, when they're just trying to interact, and I've found that chicks are quite sensitive (and fluffy  ) birds.


----------

